# Caulking Cabinet Doors before Painting



## icandothat (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Built some kitchen cabinet doors (poplar frames with MDF center). Going to paint them.

Was thinking about caulking the center panel for a cleaner look. I've done this before on a night stand, but that was just a few doors, not 30+.

Is this a horrible idea? I've read people saying yes and no, not sure if that's mainly based on their wood choice though.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of what you're working with and what you're trying to achieve? I'm having a difficult time envisioning why caulking cabinet doors would be needed.


----------



## icandothat (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't have any pics handy unfortunately.

Just standard shaker style doors.

Trying to avoid this type of look:

https://st.hzcdn.com/simgs/4aa27fe704d2e522_8-7364/home-design.jpg


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Ican - are you going to prime the doors first?
my personal rule-of-thumb is to caulk after priming - never on bare wood.
and I agree - I hate the cracks also. I like the smooth transition from panel to frame
and do exactly what you want to do. seal the gaps with siliconized paintable latex caulk.
one of the reasons caulking cabinet doors with MDF centers is that the MDF must be sealed.
when washing the doors, water gets into the cracks, the MDF will eventually swell and become
an eyesore - which reflects poorly on your craftsmanship. (but, that is just me and my Dos Centavos).
I use a 1/8" bead of caulk and a quick wipe with a wet finger and it's done.
prime - caulk - then paint.
[and when I say "prime" that is with a dedicated primer - not that "primer and paint in the same can" stuff].










.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

John Smith for the win!


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

prime.

sand/caulk.

finish.

0000 steel wool

finish.

hang.


----------



## icandothat (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for the input!

Will prime, caulk, then paint.

Do you recommend caulking the front AND back? Or just the front?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Front and back


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

when using ANY kind of MDF - it is most prudent to take all measures necessary
to prevent moisture from getting into the panels. there are several good threads here
about the priming and painting of MDF. (another hot topic) just do a little searching.
the general consensus was to never use a waterborne primer on MDF.
use an oil primer first - then caulk - then use any kind of top coat you prefer. (front and back).

looking forward to photos of your finished project.

.


----------

